

Marriott to Pay $600K to Resolve WiFi-Blocking Investigation - cnst
https://www.fcc.gov/document/marriott-pay-600k-resolve-wifi-blocking-investigation

======
cnst
Via [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Marriott-Blocked-
Hotspots...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Marriott-Blocked-Hotspots-So-
Users-Would-Use-Their-Pricey-WiFi-130745).

Also, Marriott's response at [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/marriott-internation...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/marriott-internationals-statement-on-fcc-ruling-278050441.html) and
[http://news.marriott.com/2014/10/marriott-internationals-
sta...](http://news.marriott.com/2014/10/marriott-internationals-statement-on-
fcc-ruling.html).

In summary, this was specific to one single property in Nashville, Tennessee;
however, the ruling appears to be specifically against Marriott (it's unclear
whether it applies to all the franchise locations, though).

They were basically sending de-auth packets for any foreign hotspots;
something that's very easy to do; you can send these
[http://bxr.su/o/net80211/ieee80211.h#IEEE80211_FC0_SUBTYPE_D...](http://bxr.su/o/net80211/ieee80211.h#IEEE80211_FC0_SUBTYPE_DEAUTH)
via OpenBSD's hostapd (see
[http://mdoc.su/o/hostapd.conf.5](http://mdoc.su/o/hostapd.conf.5)). There's
even a way to cycle through all the channels from 1 to 14 (`hopper` keyword),
sending these `deauth` packets to everyone; I've tried it as a test years ago
--- it works (I think Reyk had a talk about it years back, which was what
spiked my interest back then).

Allegedly, as per DSLR, some such `deauth` feature was available as an option
in some Cisco equipment (which, allegedly, has since been removed from newer
versions of said equipment).

